# Dude! Can I be this guy when I get old?



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 4, 2007)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ews.html?in_article_id=412399&in_page_id=1811


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 4, 2007)

*whistle*

Wow!  I'm glad this didn't happen in England with the way they view those who defend themselves.   Not that the location matters, I am truly impressed with this man.  The story gives me hope to think I will never lose my martial arts knowledge when I get older.  I plan to continue training until I croak.

- Ceicei


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 4, 2007)

If anybody's seen the movie "Secondhand Lions," that is definately Uncle Hup!

My wife even said how cool that is.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 4, 2007)

(to invisablehand-held tape recorder) "Note to self, never -censored- with the SAS, find out what the SAS are, consder joining the SAS inspite of being in the states. "

By the way, what is the SAS?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 4, 2007)

The British *S*pecial *A*ir *S*ervice, based in Hereford, England.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 4, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> *whistle*
> 
> Wow!  I'm glad this didn't happen in England with the way they view those who defend themselves.   Not that the location matters, I am truly impressed with this man.  The story gives me hope to think I will never lose my martial arts knowledge when I get older.  *I plan to continue training until I croak.*
> 
> - Ceicei


Of *that* I have no doubt that you will continue to do so. As far as forgetting... that's unlikely as well. Even if you were to stop training today and try to resume it three or four years from now... muscle memories will retain and re-affirm all that you've learned. Unlike before where you took time off to have your (beautiful) kids ... you went straight out to your present ranking/belt and that long of a time of continuous training doesn't go away easily. 

As with the old man demonstrated one doesn't forget years of training... even after non-use. His previous combat experiences eliminated the fear that someone else his age would've succumbed to and probably would've been badly beaten or killed. 
Kudos to him for standing up and refusing to be a victim. :asian:


As Andy Moynihan correctly identified the SAS... they're the equivalent to our Navy Seals, Green Berets and Rangers. They're also known for their anti-terrorist expertise. A bunch of bad-assed boys to be sure.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 4, 2007)

Who Dares, Wins!


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 4, 2007)

Doesn't surprise me; SAS puts out some of the best.

That guy seems like one cool old guy!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 5, 2007)

Righteous


----------



## pstarr (Jan 5, 2007)

Well done!!!   :burp:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 5, 2007)

Amazing

I too want to be this guy when I get old.... ok... older.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 5, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> The British *S*pecial *A*ir *S*ervice, based in Hereford, England.


 
Ahh, so what do they do? Are they like the Army Rangers here in the U.S?


----------



## Infinite (Jan 5, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> (to invisablehand-held tape recorder) "Note to self, never -censored- with the SAS, find out what the SAS are, consder joining the SAS inspite of being in the states. "
> 
> By the way, what is the SAS?



More importantly the SAS is the British Special Forces and have the harshest training in the world.

Now I did see this on the BBC so they might be biased


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 5, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ews.html?in_article_id=412399&in_page_id=1811


 
wow great story , i was always intersted in the sas


----------



## still learning (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello, This was a great story.  It shows years of past training can still help you, even if you stop practicing.  The mind will always be strong...the body a little slower.

Never give up your training....make it a part of you........Aloha


----------



## donald (Jan 6, 2007)

Hopefully the would be muggers will now look for a different line of work. I thank GOD for good news...

1stJohn1:9


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 6, 2007)

You know that is *simply awesome* and shows the strength of willpower, proper mindset and training.  Good for him.


----------



## zDom (Jan 8, 2007)

Great story


----------



## charyuop (Jan 8, 2007)

I just hope theose idiots won't go and wait for the old man to take out the dog for a leak with a couple of guns.


----------

